# Maroon and White blanks (where to buy)



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to need some, so where is the best place to get them? Here's the trouble, I need them bigger than 3/4 x 3/4 standard


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill...not sure if he has maroon and white, but he has some incredible pen blanks! Makes me want to get back into the game!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42233


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't tell you have an Aggie in the family also.........lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had some before Ike stole them all. Go to Hobby Lobby and get you some casting resin and some colors and make your own. You can use a tupperware sandwish holder for a mold.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Don't tell you have an Aggie in the family also.........lol


Something like that lol

Bobby, that will be my last choice if I can not find some


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Bobby, I have been wanting to cast some & did not know what to use for a mold !!! Missed you at the meeting last night ! We had a nice crowd and a good demo. Lots of room for more people to join us.
LL


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Man that was a big pic. The man that makes these goes by TD on the IAP site. http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=39729&highlight=maroon+white heres the link


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet thanks for the link


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

bill said:


> sweet thanks for the link


No problem hope it works for you...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I forgot to add , if you do it yourself be sure and get color that isn't water based. Use a oil base color or powder. Hobby Lobby has some very nice looking powders.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

THis is pretty interesting.. Hes using HF powder coat to color..... I'm going to try this soon....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I did some with powder coat powder. It is a plastic powder so it just melts when added to the clear resin. Does a good job.


----------



## ranchonodinero (Mar 3, 2006)

*Maroon blanks*

My son is a freshman there and I've been on the hunt for the proper blank. Go to the penturners board and look for mesquiteman-he is the moderator. I purchased some mesquite/polyester resin blanks from him that look great. I cast too, but I haven't been successful in casting the maroon color. When I get the mesquite/maroon pen finished, I'll post some pictures before I send it on down to Bryan.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is one my grand daughter did about 2 years ago.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Bobby she did a great job! Is that a decal or engraved and filled?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

OK so now where is the orange and white blanks?? I do like that A&M one Bobby!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Bobby she did a great job! Is that a decal or engraved and filled?


Its a decal and just for you Robert she also did this one.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Awesome!!! I new there had to be one lurking out there somewhere!! Thanks for the pics Bobby!! She did a great job on them!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Bobby, the pens are wonderful ! Thanks for posting them.
Linda


----------

